# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Krzywy palec po złamaniu

## andrzej20

Witam serdecznie,

Dwa miesiące temu złamałem sobie palec jak grałem w piłkę na boisku. Pojechałem od razu do szpitala i założyli mi gips. Nosiłem gips przez ponad dwa tygodnie a po zdjęciu zauważyłem że palec jest strasznie krzywy. W związku z tym lekarz zalecił nosić tzw. aparat Stacka. Nosiłem miesiąc i nic jaki był krzywy taki jest :/ Wygląda to koszmarnie, az wstyd podać komus rękę. Może da sie to jakos naprawić? Czytalem w internecie że wykonuje sie operacje tzw rekonstrukcje kości i łamie się ponownie kości. Czy ktoś z Was slyszał o tym, ile to kosztuje?
Proszę o odpowiedź
Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------

